# wie bekomme ich die komplette tabelle nach oben ausgerichtet?



## Simon Steiner (30. Januar 2011)

hi!
folgendes problem: ich hätte gerne den auf dem bild rot markierten abstand weg...
kann mir jemand sagen, was ich vergessen habe bzw jetzt übersehe?
danke!


----------



## dreifragezeichen (30. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich in deinem nicht-veröffentlichten Code jetzt nicht das entscheidene Detail übersehen habe, dürfte  hier dieses CSS dienlich sein, die voreingestellten Polsterungseigenschaften (margin = Außenabstand, padding = Innenabstand) des Listenelements <ul> nach oben zurückzusetzen 


```
ul {
margin-top:0;
padding-top:0;
}
```


----------



## Simon Steiner (30. Januar 2011)

sry, hab ich vergessen:
hier einmal der code des linken frames:
_<HTML>
 <body  vlink="#000066" alink="#990000" link="#003399" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0">
  <font face=arial>
      <p align=right><TABLE bordercolor="#000000" cellSpacing=0 border=1>
        <TR>
        <TD width="120" height="49" valign="top">
            <P align=right><A href="neuenews.html"
            target=rechts><img src="AktuellesMenue.jpg" border=0></A></P></TD><td width="70"></td></TR>
        <TR>
        <TD width="120" height="67">
            <P align=right><A href="videos.html"
            target=rechts><img src="videosmenue.jpg" border=0></A></P></TD></TR>
        <TR>
        <TD width="120" height="67">
            <P align=right><A href="bilder.html"
            target=rechts><img src="BilderMenue.jpg" border=0></A></P></TD></TR>
        <TR>
        <TD width="120" height="67">
            <P align=right><A href="links1.html"
            target=rechts><img src="LinksMenue.jpg" border=0></A></P></TD></TR>
        <TR>
        <TD width="120" height="67">
            <P align=right><A href="impressum.html"
            target=rechts><img src="ImpressumMenue.jpg" border=0></A></P></TD></TR>
        <TR>
        <TD width="120" height="67">
            <P align=right><A href="http://gb.webmart.de/gb.cfm?id=1088702"
            target=rechts><img src="gaestebuch.jpg" border=0></A></P></TD></TR>
    </TABLE></p>
  </font>
 </BODY>
</HTML>_

und hier meine index.html:
_<html>
 <head>
  <link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="icon.ico">
 </head>
 <frameset rows="15%,85%" frameborder="1" bordercolor="#FFFFFF">
 <frame src="oben.html" scrolling="no" noresize>
 <frameset cols="20%,80%" frameborder="1" bordercolor="#FFFFFF">
 <frame src="links.html" target="rechts" scrolling="no" noresize>
 <frame src="anfang.html" name="rechts" noresize>
 </frameset>
 </frameset>
 <body bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
 </body>
</html>_

ich habe alles nur mit html gemacht. deswegen muss ich ganz blöd nachfragen: 
wo muss denn das, was du mir geschrieben hast, rein?


----------



## dreifragezeichen (30. Januar 2011)

Was ich geschrieben hab, kann in die Tonne, weil dort keine handelsübliche unsortierte Liste (unsorted list = <ul></ul>) zur Auszeichnung der Menüpunkte existiert 

Siehe z.B. CSS-basierte Navigationsleisten oder Listamatic: one list, many options -  Using CSS and a simple list to create radically different list options

Probier's mal mit einem zusätzlichen cellpadding="0" für die Tabelle ;-)


----------



## Simon Steiner (30. Januar 2011)

nein, das funktioniert leider auch nicht...


----------



## dreifragezeichen (30. Januar 2011)

Der verwendete <p>-Tag zeichnet einenTextabsatz aus, der als sog. Block-Element im Dokumentfluß ebenfalls solch einen Initialwert für seinen Außenabstand zum benachbarten Element besitzt ;-)

Füg mal diesen CSS-Bereich in den Dokumentheader deines o.g. Codes (links.html):


```
<style type="text/css">
p {
margin:0;
}
</style>
```


----------



## Simon Steiner (30. Januar 2011)

wunderbar! 
das hat geklappt!
vielen vielen dank! war schon am verzweifeln


----------



## dreifragezeichen (30. Januar 2011)

Ganz elegant vermeidest du zukünftig solche möglichen auftretende Fehler durch weitere HTML-Tags dieser "Blockelement-Güte" mit dem Universalelektor "*" zu Beginn deines Stylesheets, der alle Elemente einbezieht, die im Dokumentbaum enthalten sind:


```
* {
margin:0;
padding:0;
}
```

IE und der Rest der Browsergemeinde unterscheiden sich bei einigen HTML-Elementen, wie z.B. die erwähnte Liste, ob das Element  eine margin o. padding-Eigenschaft besitzt. Daher auch zunächst das Zurücksetzen beider Eigenschaften, die sich im  weiteren Verlauf des stylesheets wieder problemlos gezielt einrichten lassen, wo sie tatsächlich erwünscht sind.


----------

